# Duplexing blackhorn 209?



## rustvyper (Oct 15, 2011)

So I'm a recent convert to the church of blackhorn. My traditions vortek eats it up. However, I have a century arms centurion 50 cal that I hunted with for years. Its a no11 primer inline that I've only ever shot blackpowder or pyrodex out of & it is a bear to clean! It's a huge deal to take the breech plug out that involves several tools. 
So...has anyone ever duplexed a load of blackhorn 209 to use it with no11 primers? I was thinking 5-10grs of pyrodex, followed by 85-80grs of blackhorn (total 90gr). 
Any one ever tried this?


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 15, 2011)

im not an expert, but ive read on a few powders not to mix.  i know im using white hots and they have a section about not using it with anyother powder.  the blackhorn is hotter than pyro. jmo


----------



## Muzzle Man (Jan 6, 2012)

You should not have any problems doing this.I use 5gr of american pioneer under 80gr of blkh209 in my CVA Electra and it has never misfired and is very acurate. I have also read that double stacking works well in side locks too,Good Luck.


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 7, 2012)

Blackhorn gave me the thumbs up on using a small 5 grain shockeys gold booster when i was shooting it in my sidelock.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 7, 2012)

Duplexing or even triplexing a black powder and or equivilent load  should be fine so long as you aint sneakin in some smokeless. Kinda seems like it would be complicatin matters but it aint no skin off my nose for you to complicate your loadin procedure. Just be aware that some powders are more powerful than others and adjust the total load accordingly.


----------



## rustvyper (Jan 11, 2012)

Guess I should close the loop on this one. I successfully shot over 50 rounds of duplexed BH209 out of my no11 ML. 5gr of pyrodex followed by 75gr of BH209 with a magnum no11 & I never had a hesitation or ftf on ignition. 
The only downside is reloading in a hunting application. I've yet to thunk up a way to have a quick reload for duplexed powder.


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 11, 2012)

powder tubes with premade charges,
http://frontiermuzzleloadin.powerguild.net/t395-lane-s-powder-tubes


----------



## rustvyper (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I have speed loaders, I'm just haven't brainstormed a way to keep a duplexed load in one for hunting.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 13, 2012)

You can't keep a duplexed load in a single speed loader. You need one tube for the primer and one for the rest. Or you could get some of the speed loaders made for shotgunners where it has several sections.

http://pelletpacker.com/


----------

